# B-25 at Warbird Adventures



## jimh (Feb 9, 2010)

The Collings Foundation will be basing its B-25 at Warbird Adventures for the next several months. Warbird Adventures is located at Kissimmee airport and is well know for offering T-6 flights and training. We can now offer the B-25 in the ride program starting at $325 for the waist gun postion (5 seats) or $400 for the flight deck (2 seats). Stop in and say hi if you are in the area. We are open 7 days a week!

jim harley


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 9, 2010)

<PERK>


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Feb 9, 2010)

Flew on their b-17 and my older bro flew on the b-25. It was awesome!!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice shots, Jim.

If you can afford it, do it! I rode in Executive Sweet a couple of years ago and it was incredible.


----------



## Pong (Feb 14, 2010)

Awesome, awesome, awesome! Would love to ride in one, though my parents couldn't afford it. Do you have any more photos Jim. Would like to see more of that B-25!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 14, 2010)

Great shots Jim!!! I saw you guys at Tri-Cities Airport in Bountville,TN. when you had the B-17, B-24, and the P-51 there and got some great shots as you guys were headed out. As a matter of fact my siggy is you all's 17.


----------



## jimh (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks guys! If y'all want more photos I have two accounts, one at webshots.com under jfharley, and one at photobucket under HarleyB25. You will probably be bored to tears but there are tons of bomber and fighter shots I have taken over the last seven years flying for the Collings Foundation. Hopefully we get all 10 B-17's at Thunder..along with the Me 262....fingers crossed!!! 

jim harley


----------



## jimh (Feb 17, 2010)

Samples...









jim harley


----------



## evangilder (Feb 17, 2010)

That top B-17 shot is gorgeous, Jim!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 18, 2010)

jimh said:


> Thanks guys! If y'all want more photos I have two accounts, one at webshots.com under jfharley, and one at photobucket under HarleyB25. You will probably be bored to tears but there are tons of bomber and fighter shots I have taken over the last seven years flying for the Collings Foundation. Hopefully we get all 10 B-17's at Thunder..along with the Me 262....fingers crossed!!!
> 
> jim harley



Bored to tears...
I bookmarked them both!


Wheels


----------

